# job in HR or hospatility or tourism ind.



## GOLDIE0901 (Mar 17, 2014)

Any one can help me get a working visa in Phil.
I wana work there and settle there. What are the chances .
and requirements to be fulfilled for doing so.
i shall b highly obliged in case i get feedbac


----------

